#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-06-22
<SergioMeneses> leogg, saludos
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> como va la causa?
<leogg> SergioMeneses, o/
<leogg> como vamos?
<SergioMeneses> leogg, bien gracias! algo ocupado pero bueno!
<SergioMeneses> leogg, ya hice mi primer post al planet! aunq se me fue un error :S
<SergioMeneses> q pereza
<SergioMeneses> al menos ya lo solucione en la entrada xD
<leogg> SergioMeneses, jejeje... esas cosas pasan! :D
<SergioMeneses> leogg, sip... tambien andamos algo atrasados con lo de ubuntu entusiastas! :S pablo anda ocupado en el trabajo y yo igual... creo q en un par de semanas arrancamos con toda eso! ...leiste el email?
<leogg> SergioMeneses, sip... pero tambiéb he estado con una tonelada de trabajo, así que no he podido contestar
<SergioMeneses> leogg, no hay lio... nosotros entendemos :D
<SergioMeneses> pero igual hay q promover eso :D esperemos q las cosas se calmen en los trabajos xD
<leogg> :D
<leogg> sí, claro!
